# Bullpen Bulletins Interviews Jake Black and Miguel Montenegro



## Organic Matter (Feb 8, 2007)

After a somewhat lengthy discussion of Civil War: The Return, we jump headfirst into our double-headed *Dabel Brothers* spectacular: in the first hour, we talk with *Jake Black*, the writer behind the *Marvel/Dabel Brothers* adaptation of *Orson Scott Card*'s *Wyrms* and, in the second half, we travel to Portugal to touch base with *Miguel Montenegro*, illustrator for *Orson Scott Card*'s *Red Prophet: The Tales of Alvin Maker!*

*Here*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2007)

Moved to Press Releases


----------

